# FR: (ne pas) vouloir (de) qqch - pronom relatif dont/que



## timpeac

geve said:


> _Dis-moi ce dont tu as envie_, or _Dis-moi ce que tu veux_
> 
> Je veux ça
> J'ai envie *de* ça



But it doesn't work for the negative -

Je ne veux pas de ces dieux-là --> "ce n'est pas *ce que* je veux", not "ce n'est pas *ce dont* je veux" !

What I mean is that a simple phrase takes que, so "Je veux ça" becomes "c'est ce que je veux".
If the object is introduced by "de" you use "dont", so "j'ai envie *de* ça" becomes "c'est ce *dont* j'ai envie".

However, negative phrases take "de" but the corresponding phrase stays with "que", so

"Je ne veux pas *de* ces dieux-là" stays as "ce n'est pas ce que je veux".

I hope what I mean is clear, it was a throw away comment I'm rather regretting now...

*Moderator note: *This discussion was split from another thread. It focuses on the "de" and on the relative pronoun usage with _vouloir (de) quelque chose_.


----------



## Cath.S.

Ça y est, j'ai enfin compris (je crois ) - bon, je suis lente ce soir, et alors, ça ne vous arrive jamais ? 

Le fait est que l'on peut dire 
je ne veux pas ces dieux-là => les dieux *que *je ne veux pas
tout comme l'on peut dire
je veux *de *ces dieux => les dieux *dont* je ne veux pas

*De* est optionnel ici.


----------



## Aupick

It's not just in the negative that you can find this kind of exception:

- Je leur donne de mon temps - C'est ce que je leur donne.

The explanation, I would guess, is that "de" is different in this case. In geve's examples, "de" is a preposition. In Tim's examples (and mine above), I've no idea what it's called, but it seems to function much more like a partitive article ("de" + "ces" or "mon", instead of "de" + "le" or "la"). It's therefore just part of a direct object and can be used with transitive verbs, and isn't really any different from: "Je veux du pain - C'est ce que je veux".

So "dont" replaces "de" + noun where the "de" is a preposition, but not when the "de" is really part of an article.


----------



## Cath.S.

Après mûre réflexion, je me demande si en fait lorsque vouloir est *transitif indirect* on ne dit pas, justement, _ce n'est pas ce dont je veux_. Il me semble que si, oserai-je, quitte à me faire huer. Tant pis, j'en cours le risque.
Plus ça va, plus j'en suis sûre.
Maintenant, une réfutation, voilà ce dont je ne veux pas.


----------



## Aupick

Je n'avais pas saisi cet usage de vouloir comme transitif indirect, mais ça devient clair maintenant que tu le dis. Et voici une citation de Balzac (du TLF) pour te montrer que tu n'es pas seule:


> Quant aux rédacteurs, c'est de singuliers pistolets, de petits jeunes gens dont je n'aurais pas voulu pour des soldats du train


----------



## LV4-26

Aupick said:
			
		

> The explanation, I would guess, is that "de" is different in this case. In geve's examples, "de" is a preposition. In Tim's examples (and mine above), I've no idea what it's called, but it seems to function much more like a partitive article ("de" + "ces" or "mon", instead of "de" + "le" or "la"). It's therefore just part of a direct object and can be used with transitive verbs, and isn't really any different from: "Je veux du pain - C'est ce que je veux".
> 
> So "dont" replaces "de" + noun where the "de" is a preposition, but not when the "de" is really part of an article.


I totally agree with that. Actually, that's exactly what I would have said if you hadn't.

However, I find that egueule's sentence
_Une réfutation, voilà ce dont je ne veux pas_
is perfectly correct.
On the other hand, I'm not at all comfortable with _ce n'est pas ce dont je veux._

At one point, I thought that _dont_ can be used wherever you can have _en
Je ne veux pas de ces dieux-là - Je n'en veux pas  - Les dieux dont je ne veux pas _

But then, it doesn't seem to work systematically :
_Je veux du pain - J'en veux  - Le pain dont je veux  _

Eventually, I think I would conclude that sentences like
_1. ce n'est pas ce dont je veux_
and
_2. le pain dont je veux_
are correct but unusual. We simply have no really satisfying* way to express the ideas in 1 and 2. We would turn the sentence otherwise to escape the problem : _je voudrais plutôt de ce pain-là._

But that doesn't explain everything and particularly not why we have no problem with :
_Une réfutation, voila ce dont je ne veux pas
Tu vas droit à la catastrophe, ce dont je ne me soucie guère au demeurant.
etc.._

PS : just seen Aupick's example. I have no problem with that sentence either.
_______________
* I mean that most of us are not satisfied with those two sentences. That doesn't mean we are right to reject them.


----------



## Cath.S.

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> correct but unusual.


C'est aussi ce que l'on me dit chez moi.


----------



## LV4-26

Bizarre, quand même, que
_c'est ce dont je ne veux pas_
sonne impeccablement
alors que j'ai (et je ne pense pas être le seul) du mal avec
_ce n'est pas ce dont je veux._


----------



## Cath.S.

_



ce n'est pas ce dont je veux.

Click to expand...

_Plus je le lis, plus je le trouve normal, voire _élégant_... 
Je pense qu'il s'agit uniquement d'une question d'habitude.


----------



## marget

I don't think I'm following you completely. You are a bit over my head, perhaps. However, if I say _le pain_, it's specific and I must say: le pain que je veux, I think. Vouloir takes a direct object. I could say "Je veux du pain. J'en veux. C'est du pain que je veux, right?


----------



## LV4-26

egueule said:
			
		

> Plus je le lis, plus je le trouve normal, voire _élégant_...


Je serais plus facilement disposé à le trouver élégant que normal. 
Oui, c'est une question d'habitude.


----------



## LV4-26

marget said:
			
		

> However, if I say _le pain_, it's specific and I must say: le pain que je veux, I think. Vouloir takes a direct object In that case, yes. I could say "Je veux du pain. J'en veux. C'est du pain que je veux, right?


 You are perfectly right, marget. My example doesn't work. 
Actually, Aupick had already perfectly cleared up that aspect of the question. Just forget all my examples with a partitive article.

However, the point remains that _vouloir _can occasionally take an indirect object. As in Aupick's example : _je n'aurais pas voulu d'eux_ --> _dont_ _je n'aurais pas voulu, _which is similar to _je ne veux pas de ces dieux-là --> les dieux dont je ne veux pas._
In which case the verb is no longer _vouloir quelque chose_ but _vouloir *de* quelque chose._

Sorry if my post was confusing. It was because there was a wrong premise somewhere.


----------



## Gardefeu

> "ce n'est pas ce dont je veux"


But _ce n'est pas ce dont je veux_ is perfectly correct! Why not?

_Ce n'est pas ce dont je rêve
Ce n'est pas ce dont j'avais rêvé
Ce n'est pas cela dont nous avons parlé samedi
Ce n'est pas celui-ci dont nous voudrions nous servir..._

What are you talking about???


----------



## LV4-26

Gardefeu said:
			
		

> But _ce n'est pas ce dont je veux_ is perfectly correct! Why not?


I believe we've all agreed that it *is* perfectly correct.
To me, it is just unusual. I just claim I would think twice before using it and eventually change it.

_1. Ce n'est pas ce dont je rêve _No problem
_2. Ce n'est pas ce dont j'avais rêvé _No problem
_3. Ce n'est pas cela dont nous avons parlé samedi _I'd rather (or more naturally) say _Ce n'est pas de cela que nous avons parlé samedi._ Yet, I wouldn't even blink if I heard the former.
_4. Ce n'est pas celui-ci dont nous voudrions nous servir.._.I'd have a slight problem with that one but I admit it's much better than _ce n'est pas de celui-ci que nous voudrions nous servir._.. which sounds awkward. 

See? There doesn't seem to be any logical reason for me to approve of 1 and 2 and feel uncomfortable with 3 and 4.
_Question d'habitude_, as egueule said. Yet, it seems I'm not the only one who feels that way.
But I insist that correction is *not* the issue here.


----------



## Gardefeu

Je partage parfaitement votre analyse très fine de mes 4 exemples, avec le même degré de réticence quant à leur acceptabilité. Même moi, en les écrivant, trouvais que 1 et 2 passaient sans problème, etc...
Nous sommes donc tout à fait sur la même longueur d'onde!
Il ne m'apparaissait pas que tout le monde fût d'accord pour reconnaître que la forme en question était grammaticalement correcte... Je m'adressais en priorité aux non-convertis, qui ont sans nul doute, depuis l'évolution de ce fil, entendu la bonne parole!


----------



## marget

Would #3 sound better to you if we just said: Ce n'est pas ce dont nous avons parlé samedi? 

And for #4: Ce n'est pas celui dont nous voudrions nous servir?

Would my suggestions change the original emphasis in meaning?


----------



## carolineR

marget said:
			
		

> Would #3 sound better to you if we just said: Ce n'est pas ce dont nous avons parlé samedi?
> And for #4: Ce n'est pas celui dont nous voudrions nous servir?


You're right 



> Would my suggestions change the original emphasis in meaning?


No, I don't think so


----------



## LV4-26

I agree with Caroline.


----------

